
Magnus Carlsen VS Bill Gates - jonbaer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84NwnSltHFo
======
NigelTufnel
It took Carlsen 12 seconds and 2 piece "sacrifices" to mate Gates. That was
fast.

